# Lamborghini Gallardo - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

This work was the most complete i ever did to the time being, it was prepared for a show called "Auto Clássico 2008".
For the interior i had the help of Tony from Autoestética and for the window films the top installer in Portugal, Abilio from blackcatpeliculas.










This was the shape the car arrived, its a daily driver with 45000 miles from 2004...










All the front part of the gallardo was filled with dead corps of "highway filth"
rock chips, and some bird bombs.


























The lower parts was coverd with tar and inner arches full of...everything










Rimms with some major dents and had to be fixed for the show, all 4.










The engine covered with dirt and dust



































After a good wash and clayed, the car was prepared for the polishing stage

The bonett was polished and looked nice...










But the central area was very bad, even with the mirk system, sanding hard was not the solution.










Went to be repainted.










One of the out rearview mirrors needed a repaint also and the other one was removed for a perfect polishing finish of the door.


















All the grills were removed and the exaust pipes too be polished.

Its a very hard paint and for the cutting was used 3M FCP, polishing with 3.02/203 and finished with 3M Ultrafina.

Before


















After:


















Headlights polished, before


















After


















Almost all the side of the car was sanded with Mirka and 3M 3000, for removing all the little scratches from the...washes










The after










During the sanding of upper panel










Few minutes later










One 50/50 image










Doors were no exception and sanding was needed too fully correct them.
Before










the after










Front panel more of the same










after










Inner arches washed and detailed










The bolts of the rimms were painted










Before










After 










During the final touches for the exterior (interior and windows films were completed)










Finished after almost 5 days and many hours of work.










Rimms repaired and sealed


















LSP was Souveran and several Z8 Layers


































Outside was some works in progress and the car stayed inside because of the dust.










In the truck to AutoClássico










Some pics of the show


























and more


































The grills of the engine cover were removed for proper polishing, but the big one stayed


































The engine was washed (*thanks Clark for the inspiration :thumb:*)


























*INTERIOR*

The interior was in a very bad shape...well its not a garage queen, like a said was a daily driver.


















Seats removed for perfect detailing the interior and restore the leather of them.


















sideways of the doors










During the cleaning of seats


























Leather reapir










And a perfect colour match from Autoestética










All ready










*PELICULAS*

During the window film install by Abilio of Black Cat Peliculas










Rear










Preparation for the front window film.










Installing










The critic point, 4000 euros its the cost of the windshield if anything gone wrong 










Molding of the window film


















Final stage and almost done










Superb finish of the window film










THE END

Regards


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

That is quite a transformation, superb turnaround :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!! Awesome detail 

Real attention to detail and excellent work with the film on the window :thumb:

Nice to see one used daily and returned to showroom standard


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Speechless whats more to say. Top class work right down to the wheel nuts..:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant attention to detail


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

nice to see a well used lambo get properly detailed, not just a "top up" :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks excellent :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:argie: stunning work, amazing attention to detail.

(just picking my jaw back up off the floor)


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2007)

Top work there! Real nice turnaround on the paint! :thumb:

A little shame about the rusty bolts on the engine cover. I wouldn't expect that on a Lambo.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

As before Rui, excellent work. And oh my tinted windscreen!..... I wish it was legal


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Fan-damn-tastic work!


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow that looks great!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work Racer !!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Torby said:


> Top work there! Real nice turnaround on the paint! :thumb:
> 
> A little shame about the rusty bolts on the engine cover. I wouldn't expect that on a Lambo.


Well if you saw the car before in "flesh" you would be amazed how bad it was :doublesho


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

The seats were the best improvement for me. Loving the front window tinting.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Fantastic work from the best portuguese detailer!

Rui, you kick ass


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Great stuff, super writeup, and congratulation on your excellent English too.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Tiauguinho said:


> Fantastic work from the best portuguese detailer!
> 
> Rui, you kick ass


Thanks...i wish i had your M5 here to detail it with you, i never saw such a GREAT colour in a car...

And the headlamps turn out ok???



Barchettaman said:


> Great stuff, super writeup, and congratulation on your excellent English too.


Thanks it worth while when i read such kind remarks :thumb:



tim said:


> As before Rui, excellent work. And oh my tinted windscreen!..... I wish it was legal


Tim its legal to have tinted windows in all the car, except the front windows and windowshield must be 100% clear.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Extremely thorough. Well done. 

Window tinting on the windscreen isn't something you see too often!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Extremely thorough. Well done.
> 
> Window tinting on the windscreen isn't something you see too often!


It was for showing in a event called Auto Classico here in Portugal.

Regards


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

that's a transformation man...Amazing job there with amazing results....


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Superb effort, amazing.


----------



## pugben (Jun 23, 2008)

looks good mate well done. one question why didn't you remove the main rear centre grill if you removed the 2 either side. it is only like 6 or 8 screws


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that is something special

Well done mate. it looks fantastic!


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

nice work racer  !!! wonderful work


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

top job dude, and a huge amount of effort from yourself


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Fantástico!

Top level Portuguese detail!


----------



## 116ies (Oct 4, 2008)

A1 mate, nice to see a lambo being driven like it's supposed to, not lie in a garage 24/7!

top marks


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Truly stunning work!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

so,so,so,good :thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

That is one Fantástico detail:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

116ies said:


> A1 mate, nice to see a lambo being driven like it's supposed to, not lie in a garage 24/7!
> 
> top marks


Thanks.

This car does Porto - Algarve sometimes 2 times in a week, thats 1200 kms each...


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very impressive and great write up as well :thumb:


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

the seats were incredible once you had worked them and the flake pop in that paint is truly second to none.a flawless detail


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Torby said:


> Top work there! Real nice turnaround on the paint! :thumb:
> 
> A little shame about the rusty bolts on the engine cover. I wouldn't expect that on a Lambo.


Thats just what i was about to say, nice job


----------



## TH0001 (Sep 19, 2007)

OMG What stunning detail, one of the best, if not the best, I have ever read!!! Thank you so much for sharing, you have inspired me!!!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

brilliant. thoroughly enjoyed reading that.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

How did I miss this last month, loved the write up. Great turn around, you would never believe it had so many miles on the clock now.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

TH0001 said:


> OMG What stunning detail, one of the best, if not the best, I have ever read!!! Thank you so much for sharing, you have inspired me!!!


Well the times i read your posts and i think anyone feel the same, its detailing inspiration all the way. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

That is an absolutely fantastic job Racer :thumb:

Mario


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic


----------



## wickey (Nov 6, 2008)

What a lovely car Good job


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you all guys :thumb:


----------

